# pls need help!!!



## rhonstoppable (Dec 21, 2015)

after i cut out the dark transfer paper to put it on the thermal tape and press it to the shirt. the color got stuck on the thermal tape. how can i prevent this? or is their any problem to what im doing or with the ink that im using? or maybe the thermal tape?


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

Don't tape it, lay a cover sheet over it to prevent it from curling, and press.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Like roadrunner197 said - place a Teflon sheet over the shirt and transfer paper. It will hold it in place and not leave any residue.


----------



## rexboy (Jan 5, 2016)

pls help... pwede po bang ipatong ang transpa ng virgo sa athletic ng tulco as underbase??/ maraming salamt po


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

rexboy said:


> pls help... pwede po bang ipatong ang transpa ng virgo sa athletic ng tulco as underbase??/ maraming salamt po


It might be an idea to start a new thread on that one.


----------

